# Storage?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
I reload alot! I have to since my wife started coming to the range.:anim_lol:
I've started reloading batches of 500 38spl's at a time.
I have a few surplus _'ammo tins'_, any danger in storing them loose in these? 
I only have 20 MTM 50 round boxes and they empty as quick as I can fill them.:smt071

Merci,
fusil


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't think it is a problem. Better than sitting in a cardboard box on the shelf IMO.

I have 2 surplus metal containers with a 1000 rds of 40 S&W and 9mm Luger in them. I seperate the rounds in zip lock bags of 50 rds per bag to place in commercial cardboard ammo boxes when I go to the range.

The gasket seal will surely help reduce moisture penetration. This is how the military stores their ammo.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

'Allo, Fusil;
I, too, say that air- and water-tight containers are best, and that you should seal loose, unboxed ammunition in a "ziplock" plastic bag, before you put it into a cardboard box.
For years, I dumped more than a week's-worth of reloaded practice ammunition, loose and unboxed, into a US military, .30-'06, machinegun-belt can, to take to the range. These cans are gasket-sealed, and can be closed and reopened almost indefinitely without ruining the seal.
There were always leftover cartridges at the end of a week's practice, and they just stayed in the can. I'm absolutely sure that I still have a few cartridges in the can that were loaded more than 15 years ago, and many that were loaded more than five years ago, and I shoot them now as they come up. They all go "Bang!" without fail.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Comme d'habitude, merci.

SaltyDog & Steve, you both put my mind at ease. :smt023
Spoke to the master of all B/S at the range at the weekend. He _said_ he stored reloads in a ammo tin until 1 went bang!!!! 
My wife freaked and _TOLD_ me to ask you guys.:smt170

fusil

PS
Steve, got an email from Hogue. No go on the FEG grip. I'll try the tape.:smt180


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

votre bienvenue

That is the extent of my French Fusil - except for une bière S'il vous plaît. 

I cannot understand how a round went off in the storage tin unless a hangfire round were thrown back in the box or a round were crushed when the lid closed?

The rounds that I purchased shipped from the State of Georgia to the State of Ohio which is approximately 512 miles/823 Km - transported by plane and truck with no issues so I doubt that rough handling would set a round off.

So did you get to see the Tour de France? That is my second hobby after shooting - riding my bicycle. I do not race but train and ride for casual endurance trips. I would like to go see the race some day perhaps when I win the lottery:mrgreen: They are quite amazing athletes.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've use mil surplus ammo cans for years. And with about every kind of round you can imagine. They seal up really good and I've yet to see one go bang yet. I'm not saying it can't but I can't say it wont in the MTM box either. Anything is possible but it's not very probable:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Fusil,

A word of caution: Don't store them in an oven. Any other container will probably be OK.

I purchased a quantity of 100 round plastic containers for calibers I use. Placing the finished cartridge in the box provides one final visual check before carrying them to the range. I also have a number of plastic shoe boxes for bulk storage but transfer everything to the 100 packs prior to a range visit.

100 packs prevent me from shooting more per range trip than I should.

I have on a couple of occasions detected reverse primers and or improperly seated primers by looking at the primer end of each case as they set in the containers. I also found some defective cases because the primer pocket was too loose and the primer fell out.

Also, French is the only French word I know so it is good that you understand our language.

Enjoy but stay safe.

tumbleweed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Aside to *TOF*:
How old does one have to be, to be a genuine Old Fart?
I'm 72. Do I qualify?
My 68-year-old (but still gorgeous) wife took up Latin, last year. She did it because I was the etymology expert in our household, and she wanted to keep up with me. Her teacher is even throwing in a little Classical Greek.
If my antique wife can study Latin, you could study French. Think of the arcane, and to-others-incomprehensible, conversations that you, I, and Fusil could have, right here in this forum!
Better, you too could take up Latin and Greek, and become the official motto translator around here.
Think of the fame! Think of the money!
Not!
:mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Aside to *TOF*:
> How old does one have to be, to be a genuine Old Fart?
> I'm 72. Do I qualify?
> My 68-year-old (but still gorgeous) wife took up Latin, last year. She did it because I was the etymology expert in our household, and she wanted to keep up with me. Her teacher is even throwing in a little Classical Greek.
> ...


I'm not certain what the official age of Old Fartism is Steve but I bet you would qualify.

My youngest daughter registered me as an OF several years back and I am only 69.

In regards to going back to school: I spent 45 years learning about and then trying to keep up with the world of Electronics.

All I want to study these day's is how to be a better Red Neck and Pistol shot.

Of course, I could always use the money.

tumbleweed


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

TOF said:


> Hey Fusil,
> 
> A word of caution: Don't store them in an oven. Any other container will probably be OK.
> 
> ...


Salut,
ONLY 100 per range visit!:smt071
When the boss/wife comes she'll get through 100 easy!!!!
*THATS WHY I CAST AND RELOAD.*......its her fault.:anim_lol:

fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

fusil said:


> Salut,
> ONLY 100 per range visit!:smt071
> When the boss/wife comes she'll get through 100 easy!!!!
> *THATS WHY I CAST AND RELOAD.*......its her fault.:anim_lol:
> ...


I don't limit myself to 100 the boxes prevent me from going through 500 or 1000 per trip though.

It is good to hear your wife is supportive of your hobby.

tumbleweed


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> So did you get to see the Tour de France? That is my second hobby after shooting - riding my bicycle. I do not race but train and ride for casual endurance trips. I would like to go see the race some day perhaps when I win the lottery:mrgreen: They are quite amazing athletes.


Racing used to be my main sport up until I hit a pothole at 45mph on a decent during a team training ride (I was watching the computer and not the road) and royally screwed up my knee when the clip-less pedal failed to release. That was a fun hospital visit getting all the road debris scrubbed out of my hips and elbows with a plastic brush. I can't ride more than 20 minutes at nothing more than a light spin before it starts to kill. I'd love to see the race, but even with Lance back in it, it's just not the same as when LeMond, Hinault, Delgado, Roche, and Indurain were on the scene. I agree they are amazing, although all the drugs have tainted the sport forever, IMO.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> Racing used to be my main sport up until I hit a pothole at 45mph on a decent during a team training ride (I was watching the computer and not the road) and royally screwed up my knee when the clip-less pedal failed to release. That was a fun hospital visit getting all the road debris scrubbed out of my hips and elbows with a plastic brush. I can't ride more than 20 minutes at nothing more than a light spin before it starts to kill. I'd love to see the race, but even with Lance back in it, it's just not the same as when LeMond, Hinault, Delgado, Roche, and Indurain were on the scene. I agree they are amazing, although all the drugs have tainted the sport forever, IMO.


OUCH!! That hurts even reading about it - the worst I've ever done is crossing wheels with my grandson on the bike trail - trying to stop and not getting the cleats out of the pedals hurts the pride more than anything.

Semi-pro? Heck my average speed is only 16mph but I can go for a long time - if my as* can take it that is. I figured if I would have started cycling sooner I could have been better but I'm not complaining. The longest ride I've done organized is the RAIN Ride Across INdiana 158 miles with my son but at 56yo it is getting hard to do that - especially hills. My son does tri's and bi's but is getting into those nasty 24 hour endurance rides YUK!

So did you ever race in VA Bch? That's about the only race I ever saw up close and personal.

The only thing I didn't like about the Tour this year was the media trying to get some spin going about Lance and Alberto. I know what you mean about the cheating and it has taken it's toll on some good riders and teams. Sometimes I wonder about the testing though i.e. Did Floydd Landis really take steroids? We may never know the answer to that one.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Did Floydd Landis really take steroids? We may never know the answer to that one.


The consensus among my friends that also used to ride and myself is they are all dirty, even superman Lance. Some just have better masking agents that keep them from getting caught. You want cutting edge sports enhancing drugs, look at professional cycling.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> The consensus among my friends that also used to ride and myself is they are all dirty, even superman Lance. Some just have better masking agents that keep them from getting caught. You want cutting edge sports enhancing drugs, look at professional cycling.


True - I know I'd need a shot to do a Grand Tour



TOF said:


> In regards to going back to school: I spent 45 years learning about and then trying to keep up with the world of Electronics.


TOF - tech or engineer - I know what ya mean I've been a tech for 36 years so far and figure at least another 10 years to go. 20 years in the Navy and 16 with a public utility telecomm dept.

Didn't mean to hijack your thread Fusil.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> True - I know I'd need a shot to do a Grand Tour
> 
> TOF - tech or engineer - I know what ya mean I've been a tech for 36 years so far and figure at least another 10 years to go. 20 years in the Navy and 16 with a public utility telecomm dept.
> 
> Didn't mean to hijack your thread Fusil.


:smt179

I don't think Fusil minds Salty.
Started as Navy Tech, 1957, ended as Engineer 2002. Still taking care of computers for friends.

Now back to regularly scheduled program

tumbleweed


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

TOF said:


> :smt179
> 
> I don't think Fusil minds Salty.
> Started as Navy Tech, 1957, ended as Engineer 2002. Still taking care of computers for friends.
> ...


*Je suis profondément offensé.* :buttkick:

Pas du tout.:smt023

fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fusil said:


> *Je suis profondément offensé.*...


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You better start running Salty it sounds like Fusil is pissed. :anim_lol:

tumbleweed


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well it's a good thing Fusil's english is better than my french.

Thank goodness for Alta Vista Translate.

The Navy had electronics in 1957? :anim_lol:

No wait I think I worked on some of that equipment


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TOF said:


> You better start running Salty it sounds like Fusil is pissed. :anim_lol:
> 
> tumbleweed


Remember: France got nukes! De Gaulle's _force du frappe_.
Ya don't wanna get _frappée_d, do ya?

(I wonder what SaltyDog would taste like, mixed with crushed ice and _creme de menthe_. :mrgreen


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Well it's a good thing Fusil's english is better than my french.
> 
> Thank goodness for Alta Vista Translate.
> 
> ...


Salut SaltyDog,
this has been the funniest thread I've started, so far.

My English is good because *I'm English!!!!*:mrgreen:
Been living and working in France for 5 years. My wife and I love it here.
The firearm laws are SO much better than the UK's.:smt076

Bon weekend mes ami - Have a good weekend my friends
fusil


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Remember: France got nukes! De Gaulle's _force du frappe_.
> Ya don't wanna get _frappée_d, do ya?
> 
> (I wonder what SaltyDog would taste like, mixed with crushed ice and _creme de menthe_. :mrgreen


I wouldn't try it - my wife is always reminding me that I am full of sh**!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

fusil said:


> Salut SaltyDog,
> this has been the funniest thread I've started, so far.
> 
> My English is good because *I'm English!!!!*:mrgreen:
> ...


Okay so we have an Englishman speaking French with what looks like an American flag

I'm so confused:anim_lol::anim_lol:

Back at ya Fusil - have a nice weekend.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour SaltyDog,
here's some info on the flag I have as my avatar:

The Breton flag is called Gwenn-ha-Du, which means "white and black". 
In 1923, Morvan Marchal (1900-1963), a student in architecture and founding member of the nationalist movement Breizh Atao (Brittany forever) designed a new Breton flag.
The design was inspired by the American Stars and Stripes and by the arms of the city of Rennes.


fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

fusil said:


> Salut SaltyDog,
> this has been the funniest thread I've started, so far.
> 
> Bon weekend mes ami - Have a good weekend my friends
> fusil


It's fun on both sides of the pond. Might as well enjoy ourselves while we can.

Bon Weekend.

TOF

tumbleweed


----------

